
'Star Wars' Episode 7: Carrie Fisher To Return As Princess Leia - Madness64
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/03/06/star-wars-episode-7-carrie-fisher_n_2817168.html?utm_hp_ref=uk?ncid=GEP
======
lutusp
When Carrie Fisher was cast as Princess Leia in 1976, the reason was simple --
she could be hired for almost nothing.

Carrie Fisher is being cast as Princess Leia in 2013 for the same reason --
she can be hired for almost nothing.

Nevertheless, I think a lot of people will see her casting as a perfect choice
-- I certainly will.

------
caracaleo
I also heard that Harrison Ford is going to be coming back too, I'm not sure
if I should be excited or afraid. I just don't want to be disappointed.

